# Cyclery's in the SF Bay Area with "junk"/used/leftover component sections?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Was just curious if there were any shops that end up having leftover components from having to do swaps upon bike sales. Hopefully this isn't too sketchy of a question for RBR forum terms.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

San Rafael has the Re Cyclery
610 4th St
San Rafael, CA 94901
(415) 458-2986
http://www.tripsforkids.org/marin/recyclery.htm


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Fogdweller said:


> San Rafael has the Re Cyclery
> 610 4th St
> San Rafael, CA 94901
> (415) 458-2986
> http://www.tripsforkids.org/marin/recyclery.htm


Interesting. Probably won't find exactly what I'm looking for, but I may actually find need for a used bike sooner than later. Thanks for that.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Bent Spoke in Oakland (Telegraph) seems to have some used parts.

In Berkeley there's some shop on Sacramento St that looks like it deals with used bikes (sorry, I don't remember the name, I only pass it).


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

There's a used part bin at Roaring Mouse Cyclery on Irving in SF. I've also hear of this place in SF called the Bike Kitchen. If you're a member, spare parts are free, otherwise, everything is $5.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Pretty much any shop has some amount of gear around, even a tiny shop like mine ends up accumulating parts over the course of a season. Your best bet is to know exactly what you want. If you ask for "some SHimano drivetrain parts" everyone will say yes. Ask for a "170 mm 50/34 cransket" etc., and you'll save yourself and the shops a lot of headache.


----------

